# Wheel Upgrade for Via Nirone 7 worth it?



## GarzaAlfredo (May 28, 2013)

Hello

I'm using a Claris equipped Via Nirone 7 bought last year.
I've found the wheelset is rather slowish and has to be trued often.

Is recommended to get a good wheelset such as Ultegra 6700 to replace the Maddux wheelset the Bianchi came with.
What's better in the long run, upgrade wheelset and be content with it or buy a brand new bike such as a LeChampion Titanium with full Ultegra, I tend to ride around 100km sometimes more per weekend ride, pavement conditions is a little harsh here in Mexico streets.

Is the frame this bike has decent to be upgrading a few components, first wheelset, then maybe a seatpost, I don't need fancy 11-speed drivetrains, 8-speed is good enough for me


----------



## DIV (Aug 18, 2015)

I asked a very similar question regarding my new Intenso which comes with pretty entry-level wheels to save cost. I modestly upgraded the Fulcrum wheels and saved 1 lb of weight and a noticeably improved ride quality. Assuming that the frame fits you well, hunt down a good deal on a new or used wheel set that is still "Nirone appropriate" and go for it.

hey!..I've got an idea...check your inbox...


----------



## GarzaAlfredo (May 28, 2013)

Ended up buying the WH-6700 wheelset.
Today I did a test ride and I could easily feel the difference by not being slowed down and able to sustain the speed, taking in consideration I've some knee pains maybe due to menisc but the purchase was good.


----------



## DIV (Aug 18, 2015)

Nice!...how much of a difference did you reduce the total bike weight by?


----------



## GarzaAlfredo (May 28, 2013)

A little over 500grams of weight saving plus those hubs which spins freely. It was easier to maintain speed at about 30-32kph. Plan on doing longer distances later, only did 40km this time.


----------



## DIV (Aug 18, 2015)

sounds great...enjoy!


----------



## fpizarro_irachet (Dec 16, 2016)

Alfredo how are you, i have a vía nirone Too, have youake another upgrade to your bike, im in the dame dilema.

Enviado mediante mi Moto G4 Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## zeeshan66 (Jun 10, 2016)

How much do the standard wheels weigh? I'm interesting in doing some upgrades to get the bike rolling more freely and lighter.


----------



## GarzaAlfredo (May 28, 2013)

zeeshan66 said:


> How much do the standard wheels weigh? I'm interesting in doing some upgrades to get the bike rolling more freely and lighter.


Hey, I don't have the weight of the original wheelset, but I'd say is not worth splurging the cash buying new the Ultegra wheelset, the bike still feels a little bit sluggish, probably because of the frame weight, and the crank, you can feel the weight on the rear end of the bike kind of slows you down.

After buying a Lynskey Ti bike equipped with 105 I noticed immediately the difference in power output and responsiveness to accelerate, so you may want to upgrade your frame as well


----------

